# Help!!!!! A pregnant cat just fell into my lap!!!!



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Hi, 

I just today ended up with a 3rd kitty. It was unexpected though. I went to a place with a friend. As I was going in a guy walked out with a shotgun in one hand and a yowling pregnant cat in the other. Of course it got my attention so I inquired on what he was doing. I found out he was planning on taking her out to shoot her. Well that's how it happened. Now I have a cat that is ready to pop anyday and I have minimal experiance.

Her name is Sassy and she is about 10 years old. She has a lovely temperment and I have reason to believe she is eventual offspring of my lost turkish angora.

I need to know though, She is not young, are there any special things I should know considering her age? Also I need to know if there are things I should watch for. She does not seem to be in the best health. Is there anything I should really watch for? I am going to try to get her into the vet soon, but I already have to shell out almost $100.00 to get my other 2 cats thier booster shots. 

I now have her in the bathroom so she will not be bothered by the other cats. I just cut a hole in the box and used some old shirts and the bathroom rug to line the bottom. I am feeding her Iams kitten chow and she has plenty of water. However I have not seen her drink and her nose is dry. Should I be concerned about that? I have a recently desexed male and female cat. Is there anything I should watch for regarding them? 

Well I guess that is all my questions for now. Thank you.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm not really a cat expert, but I think it is not good that she is not drinking. Can she reach the water easily? does she have a nice, shallow and large water bowl? Good luck with the kitty (and kittens!)  That is a horrible sotry about her almost being shot. :x Have you contacted Animal Cruelty?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would give her canned food. Then she won't need as much water, and many vets believe it's much better for cats. Dehydration could kill her. You're very kind to have saved her. Thank God you saw what was happening! In her condition, however, with her life and the lives of her kittens at stake, I would get her to the vet ASAP. You'll need to know if she has a communicable disease to protect your own cats, also. 

I assume your cats have been safe in the house, but she has been exposed to the outside world. I wish you the best with her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Thank you. She does appear to be drinking now the level of the water has been going down. She is spending all of her time in the box. She only comes out when we go into the room to get loves. I have her in the bathroom so she has had minimal contact with my other cats. I am not incredably worried about my other 2 because they do have all their shots. I do actually let the older one go outside. My cats are deathly afraid of cars. It's a training thing I do. I have never had a cat hit because of it. As far as getting ahold of someone like the A.S.P.C.A. I haven't because they are not planning to get another cat ever. They do take good care of their dogs. Besides the agencies like that aroiund here are worthless. I came across a boxer that was so skinny you could see his ribs and backbone definition perfectly. He had no water and it was about 105 degrees. I got ahold of animal control and they did nothing stating that they couldn't because the owner was mentaly disabled.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Her Teats where really dry and crusty so I was putting some vasaline on them and noticed that she has black spots all around them. I think it is just dirt because they came off easily when applying the vasaline. Can I bathe her? I have reason to believe she is very close to giving birth. She needs a bath but I am afraid that the stress would send her into birth now. What do you think.

She has some tarter issues so I have been leaving dry food out for her to eat at her wim and 1/2 can Iams moist kitten food when I wake up.

Edit to add>>>> I need to know what type of supplies I will need to get for the birth. In case of a breach or something of that nature. Also is there any warning signs of impending birth? I want to be there when if happens so I can help with any complications. I have helped a cat once before but I was working on instinct. I wasn't planning on this. (thus both of my cats are desexed.) I want to give both Sassy and the babies the best chance I can give them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I said ASAP, not SPCA!  Here's a link that may be helpful. Your cat will want lots of attention and will be looking into private areas, such as cupboards and closet for a dark place to have her kittens. In addition, her temp. will drop about a degree from normal, which is about 101.5 twenty-four hours before the birth. 
Link:

http://www.netcat.org/birth.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

About the bath: I'm sorry I missed that. I would not immerse her in water. I would use Wipes or a washcloth. You don't want to upset her right now.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Thank you. The information you gave me can prove to be useful.


----------



## Chris013 (May 18, 2005)

Good Luck. I had a similar experience (got pregnant cat, less dramatic circumstances). This cat took off a day or so before giving birth (we thought - we couldn't find her anywhere. Since she had been a stray she was still allowed to go outside). Anyway, turns out she had had her kittens upstairs under a bed in a dark spot where they were very hard to find. Mother cat managed fine on her own. We had prepared boxes, etc, for her to have her kittens in but I guess she preferred to do it her way, on her own, and in private. Hopefully it will go as easily for you. And kittens are so much fun to have. The mother cat will do all the work - even litter train the kittens. I think I started introducing kitten food when the kittens were around 4 weeks old.

Have fun with the kittens. (and then get the mother cat spayed when you can - I think it's one week after all the kittens are weaned. There are organizations that can help with the expense.)


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmph people are so cruel to try to shoot a kitty i mean i could understand if it was constantly suffering and hurting and nothing could be done but nothing seemed to be that urgent


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p ... ht=#189613


----------



## MushroomFarie (Aug 10, 2006)

I noticed you wanted an update on Suzy. Sorry I kinda fell of the face of the planet. Also sorry for making a new profile but I couldn't remember my password and my ex husband hijacked my e-mail addy.

Suzy is awesome now. I found good homes for all of her kittens. I ended up getting her fixed finding her a new home too. 

It was funny because one of my grandmother's friends was complaining that she just had to return a kitten for being too active. She was going to get another one. I knew this was a mistake because any kitten is going to be rambuctious. I told her about Suzy and at first she said no because she was to old. I convinced he to take her for a week. I said, " I will take her back after a week if you don't want her." After about an hour of hounding her she finally agreed. 2 days later I couldn't have gotten her back if I wanted too.. lol. It worked out very well. An old cat for an old woman. She also will not be getting any other animals so I don't have to worry about Suzy attacking other cats..  Alls well that ends well.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds like good news--all the way around! It's nice to have you back. 

Would you please write a PM to catman and tell him which user name you want to keep? He'll delete the other one. Thanks!


----------

